# Hatchway alternatives?



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi All,

This might sound like a dumb question, but I've never lived aboard or extended cruised on a sailboat before. The wife and I are in negotiations for an Allmand 31. It has a 4 section entryway set of boards. When your staying aboard, is there any alternative to piecing together the boards overnight? Doesn't seem safe in case you had to get out in a hurry.

Dave


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

My boat has a single piece of smoked plexiglass-like stuff. 

Ironically, I have been planning to replace it with a three-section wood hatch. I think three pieces would be easier to stow underway. I also might make the middle or top section replaceable with a clear piece so I can see out if I have it closed while inside (I rarely sleep aboard.)

That said, I don't think the difference between four pieces and one piece would make an appreciable difference in an emergency evacuation. Whatever difference in time there might be would be easily outweighed by the general situation down below: are you in the V-berth, the head, the rack, etc?


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

ah,not a new problem! hatch type and storage is always up for consideration,everything , I mean everything always has advantages and disadvantages,i personaly use a one piece lexan hatch,it is bulky and hard to stow,but its relatively leak free,and strong[not easy to break into]I do like the segmented boards but then again theres the never ending mantainence of wood,right now i'm thinking about cutting mine into two pieces [cut on a 45 degree angle] basically its your ultimate decision


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Our boat (Pearson 28-2) came with two ways of closing the hatch.

There are traditional hatch boards that you'd want to use in a storm or when sailing offshore (though this isn't really an offshore boat).

It also has doors on hinges with smoked plexiglass that let in a lot more light. The hinges are the lift off sort, so you can stow the doors below when sailing. I also added some hooks so that I can hook them in the open position to the sides of the companionway when sailing in light conditions, that is easier than storing them.

I wouldn't want to only have doors, but the option of either is very nice.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

got you!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Heres my security hatch. Air flow too 
But it let this strange person in!!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dave, if you really want to get out in a hurry, you lay up a couple of shaped charges or some primer cord against the hull and deck. That way when you want to get out "NOW NOW NOW" you just slap the big red button, and there are unobstructed exits in all the convenient places.

You know, if you own the boat, you have all those options.

I don't know why you'd ever need to evacuate the boat so quickly that you couldn't lift out hatchboard(s) but you do of course have all the options. Hinged doors, louvres, screens, grates, one board or two or three or four...this is why we say "Whatever floats your boat."


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

honestly, even with hatchboards in place.. a couple of good swift kicks (especially adrenalin fueled) would probably knock them out into the cockpit if you really had to get out in a hurry.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I can only think of one time in 11 years cruising I have slept with the washboards in. 

I have two sets both 1/2 inch acrylic in two pieces with a lipped joint to prevent leaks.

One set has ventilation holes which is the ones I use.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

if the situation is that desperate,your already screwed


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replays. Please don't read too much into the getting out in a hurry, more like I've never given thought to being overnight with an open door so to speak. What about winter time? I plan on using my boat year round.

Dave


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have two opening doors and the hatchboards, plus a two part plexiglass insert. However, the thing I use most is a canvas (sunbrella) cover that attaches to the sliding hatch. Several snaps on the top and bottom secure it nicely. Think I'll make another one out of mosquito cloth so we can let some air in as well.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We have both the hatch-boards and swinging doors that lift off. The doors are so nice to have as a LA.


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

We have lived aboard for over 20 years in boats that have wooden hatch boards. We lived aboard in Canada in - 20 degree weather on a boat with two hatch boards and it was no problem. Winters we had a "tent" covering our boat. The tent also had a door. 

We are currently living aboard in a marina in Eilat, Israel on the Red Sea. This boat has one hatch board and two opening doors. Its very hot here and we often sleep with just the doors shut and the bottom hatchboard out for more ventilation. Come to think of it we often left the top hatchboard out in Canadian summers for ventilation.

We've never considered hatch boards to be an issue for getting off the boat quickly. Although last week when the air raid sirens went off because of rocket fire from Egypt, we were out in the cockpit pretty fast  :laugher

Manny and Robyn


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

each of my 2 boats has a different systemless for companionway exit, entry 

neither will withstand shotgun fire.

is ok.

summer and winter i sleep in open boat. oops i lied--tropical summers are spent in  cabin with air cond..yes bubba is a supreme wooss. i am not far behind.... i do not like skeeters or tropical bugs..lol i spray for insects in evenings, when it does some good...
dengue has erupted here.....we have had 2 cases this year.prolly more. 2 folks i know others i do not personally know. an alert has been posted here for prevention. i now have skeeter netting screens all hatches and ports


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Tim R. said:


> We have both the hatch-boards and swinging doors that lift off. The doors are so nice to have as a LA.


This. Maybe the best improvement I made to our boat was to build companionway doors. it just makes life so much easier, especially with a couple of dogs.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We keep our single crib board in place when the weather suits. Our cover atop doesn't slide like many, but folds up and forward on a hinge. We easily sit on the cabin trunk from the top step and swing our legs over. It's a swift and casual move.



Our single crib board is three pieces of polycarbonate with the center piece cut out to accomodate the stained glass piece. This lets in much nice light and the whole unit slips into a slot next to the steps when we want more breeze.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> Dave, if you really want to get out in a hurry, you lay up a couple of shaped charges or some primer cord against the hull and deck. That way when you want to get out "NOW NOW NOW" you just slap the big red button, and there are unobstructed exits in all the convenient places.
> 
> You know, if you own the boat, you have all those options.
> 
> I don't know why you'd ever need to evacuate the boat so quickly that you couldn't lift out hatchboard(s) but you do of course have all the options. Hinged doors, louvres, screens, grates, one board or two or three or four...this is why we say "Whatever floats your boat."


and, presumably, give every new crew member strict instructions NOT to press the big red button....

That would make for 3 things on my boat :

Don't turn the battery switch through off while the engine is running
Don't turn the engine ignition switch off while the engine is running
Don't press the big red button, unless I tell you to


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

bljones said:


> This. Maybe the best improvement I made to our boat was to build companionway doors. it just makes life so much easier, especially with a couple of dogs.


Good point here. Our dog knows he can push on the doors to get out in case of emergency.


----------

